# Won myself a new addition to the home gym on eBay earlier...



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

£70, got a mini squat rack and a preacher curl pad too. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110950315684?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_500wt_1156

Looking forward to getting it, I can't squat ATM cuz of knee problems, but at least I've got that for when I can.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

deal and half


----------

